# New to the Forum



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi I am Craig, I am new here.. Looks like a really nice place to hang out and share great info and advice .. look forward to reading and sharing:grin2:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Back?? this is my first time here , you might have me mistaken for someone else


----------

